
100 days of deleting features from the Python language - azhenley
https://github.com/dabeaz/cpython
======
drpixie
I don't see much point in removing library packages, but I'd love to see a
tidied-up and cut-down python. Keep it small, simple, and quick. Remove those
"features" that provide a silly or second way to do things. Remove things are
are (almost) never used.

The essence of python is great, but the system is getting silly - I'd like a
version "1". We don't need:

* 2 quite incompatible versions

* multiple different ways to write strings and chars

* strange ways of specifying positional only args

* yet another assignment operator

* ...

------
gjvc
Is there a presentation to go with this?

~~~
trenchgun
There should be

